# Which Grinder...??



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all and sorry to ask such a simple sounding question but I'm really struggling to decide on what bean grinder I should buy. I don't really want to spend more than £200 and am happy to buy second hand or even one in need of repair. I've used a little Krups GVX2 for 4 years and despite its reputation actually find it does a very good job considering its cost. I have just acquired a Dualit 7502 and have read reviews claiming it's capable of grinding a much finer coffee than the Krups. I actually find my Krups is far more capable and the Dualit does not grind fine enough coffee, even used on its maximum setting.

I use a Francis Francis X2 as my coffee maker and make mainly cappuccino / latte with the odd after dinner espresso when I feel the need.

Looks are important as my X2 is stainless steel and though not the best machine, it looks the part so I'd like a grinder that also looks good but is capable of a decent grind. I prefer to use a small grinder as only ever grind enough for just myself and don't see the need for a commercial grinder to produce such small amounts. That said, a big, solid machine if capable of small doses would be ok. I'm probably asking too much here but basically I need a grinder that:

Looks good (pref stainless steel finish)

Grinds properly (for espresso based drinks)

Is well built

Can do just enough for a double espresso as this is my usual requirement (14 grams).

Is priced at around £200 - £250 (new or second hand/non working)

Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance for any advice.

Richard


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Baratza Virtuoso


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

That's the same grinder as the Dualit I have just been trying - just a re badge







)


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I use a Eureka Mignon at home, slightly over your budget at £269.95 for colours, or chrome is £299.95

Personally I'd reccomend it.

While I haven't used many other grinders, only a Mazzer Luigi/Super Jolley and a Fracino T model, I get on nicely with my Mignon. I only use it for 1 - 5 shots a day, for espresso based drinks. All double shot.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I hear this is an excellent grinder as long as you don't often switch between espresso grind and brew grind.

http://www.lecafeshop.co.uk/coffee-makers/products/i-steel-burr-coffee-grinder

If I didn't need to switch frequently I would have bought this as it seems great value for money and possibly has better grind tweaking than my virtuoso preciso.

Its also polished aluminium!

Also slightly cheaper version but this model has a less powerful motor I think. http://www.eventsupplies.co.uk/product_more_info,28,73,507,508,range.html


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

SlowRoast said:


> I use a Eureka Mignon at home, slightly over your budget at £269.95 for colours, or chrome is £299.95
> 
> Personally I'd reccomend it.
> 
> While I haven't used many other grinders, only a Mazzer Luigi/Super Jolley and a Fracino T model, I get on nicely with my Mignon. I only use it for 1 - 5 shots a day, for espresso based drinks. All double shot.


Just looked at this online, looks very nice and certainly a possible, many thanks for the info


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The Compak K3 Touch is available from £250 although I think you will need to pay more for the polished aluminium finish. I chose this grinder myself when I upgraded from my Dualit grinder. All the reviews I read at the time claimed the grind quality was on par with the Mazzer mini at a much lower price.

The Eureka Mignon is also very highly regarded on this forum and looks nice too. The Ascaso models also look good and some are available rebranded by Fracino.


----------



## shaz76 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ill second the Eureka Mignon, just got mine; and its on offer at the moment at "Londinium Espresso" just enter "EUREKA" at the till for £50 pound off and its the chrome one £238 inc delivery

PS; Thank you glen for the discount code it worked


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

shaz76 said:


> Ill second the Eureka Mignon, just got mine; and its on offer at the moment at "Londinium Espresso" just enter "EUREKA" at the till for £50 pound off and its the chrome one £238 inc delivery
> 
> PS; Thank you glen for the discount code it worked


My hand is getting closer to my debit card and phone....


----------



## noomi (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you. The youtube guide worked for me. Now much finer grind. Changed from a pull of 11 secs, no crema to 24 secs some crema, but my tampering skills could be better! I will try it for a few days to hone my tampering skills to see if I should go any finer. I haven't removed/filed the three protruding screws yet, but as they come after the coarse grind blades, I am not sure it will make any difference though.


​
*
*


----------

